# hardware monitors - different readings



## Elahhez (Mar 19, 2011)

Which do i believe?








http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27419527/differentreadings.jpg



EDIT: Ahem it seems it doesnt upload right, anyways i got SpeedFan and CPUID: HWMonitor running side by side. there are 10 degrees different from all the cores while the cpu main temperature shows correct.

Thanks in advance
Ela


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Your best to check the temps and voltages in the BIOS. Speedfan is not good at all for monitoring temps and voltages.


----------



## narmour (May 6, 2009)

core temps are either higher or lower than the actual CPU temp so coretemp is pretty much useless. I use HWmonitor for CPU temps, in my experience it correlates with BIOS readings pretty well.

\narm


----------

